#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 肉球蓋印處 >  > [報到] 哎呀呀~這就是傳說中的新獸報到嗎?XD

## 虛羽．天祈

大家好唷~~~ :jcdragon-hi: 
ぼく天祈です   OWO
種族是貓 :jcdragon-shy2: 
目前只是剛踏入這個領域((獸的小貓咪一隻，獸設什麼的我想不出來(((诶你不會畫畫所以不會獸設才是重點吧 :jcdragon-shock: 
希望能與諸位盡快打成一片 :jcdragon-cool: 
(((也希望各位能教小弟一些小知識 :jcdragon-pray: 
れわ　お願いします　みんな！

----------


## 仴小維仴

天祈你好~
我是仴小維仴 你可以叫我小維owo
是一隻會變成小餅餅的白狼:3
獸設不會畫的話可以等委託
不過好像要回文到一定程度才看的到
在那之前你就慢慢想獸設吧:3
那就請多指教owo

----------


## Schak

貓..貓...貓咪耶~~!!!! :jcdragon-want:  :jcdragon-want:  :jcdragon-want: 
(緊緊抱住選轉~ :jcdragon-spin1:  :jcdragon-spin1: ~~

阿...真失態..對不起U...U  因為天祈好像是狼樂園的第一隻貓咪唷>///<~~(小夏也是剛進不久地所以並不是很清楚..抱歉U...U)

天祈你好~小獸名字叫做夏克~可以叫我小夏就好瞜~~狼樂園是一個充滿愛與溫暖的地方呢~天祈在這裡一定可以過得很幸福快樂的OwO(咦!?!?

有空可以多多來聊天室唷~小夏相信天祈小夏相信一定可以很快的和大家混熟的 :jcdragon-keke: ~!

----------


## 虛羽．天祈

> 天祈你好~
> 我是仴小維仴 你可以叫我小維owo
> 是一隻會變成小餅餅的白狼:3
> 獸設不會畫的話可以等委託
> 不過好像要回文到一定程度才看的到
> 在那之前你就慢慢想獸設吧:3
> 那就請多指教owo


小維你好唷 很高興認識你oωo
我會慢慢想的XD

----------


## 虛羽．天祈

> 貓..貓...貓咪耶~~!!!!
> (緊緊抱住選轉~~~
> 
> 阿...真失態..對不起U...U  因為天祈好像是狼樂園的第一隻貓咪唷>///<~~(小夏也是剛進不久地所以並不是很清楚..抱歉U...U)
> 
> 天祈你好~小獸名字叫做夏克~可以叫我小夏就好瞜~~狼樂園是一個充滿愛與溫暖的地方呢~天祈在這裡一定可以過得很幸福快樂的OwO(咦!?!?
> 
> 有空可以多多來聊天室唷~小夏相信天祈小夏相信一定可以很快的和大家混熟的~!


夏克你好唷~ (((轉轉oωo  :jcdragon-spin2:  :jcdragon-spin2: 
诶~~貓貓很少見 :jcdragon-want:  :jcdragon-want: 嗎~~? 感覺是稀有種了XD(((不要肯食我呀OAQ
呵呵~~ 剛來就遇到好獸了oωo/// :jcdragon-lick:  :jcdragon-tail-faster:

----------


## 凔藍

天祈你好~
敝龍是凔藍, 歡迎來到樂園0w0
相信你很快就能跟大家混熟了~(?

想快點認識大家可以到聊天室~
但聊天室其實是很危險(?)的還請小心(?)喔~(被踹

----------


## 小芸

天祈你好啊！
我是傻氣狼兒〜可以叫我小傻或傻氣都可以歐＞＜
歡迎來到狼樂拉〜
這裡大家都很好〜＞＜（真的超好＞＜!
可以多多根大家交流喔〜還有可怕的聊天室喔〜（誤
貓咪好可愛＞＜期待你的獸設〜如果不會畫可以委託狼樂的獸畫歐（我可以？（誤＞＜
（發現你跟小夏一樣喜歡用貼圖＞＜
總之歡迎喔〜

----------


## 碎風

天祈你好啊　我是碎風　不管想怎麼叫我都可以喔　ＸＤ
歡迎來到樂園喔～～
貓貓真的是很少見呢　　
聊天室一點都不恐怖啦　
不過可能要自備墨鏡就是了　　（被踹
總之　以後多多指教囉　　

話說今天是萬聖節呢www
來  送你巧克力棒  ~~

----------


## 虛羽．天祈

你好唷~~凔藍      
很高興認識你唷~~
話說我會注意的XDDD :jcdragon-tea:

----------


## 虛羽．天祈

你好~~~~!!傻氣狼兒~  
很高興認識你唷~~~ :jcdragon-hi: 
貓咪大愛OWO(太可愛了阿 :jcdragon-keke: 
((((總之我會努力生出獸設的XDDDD :jcdragon-@@: 
是說這裡大家人都很好耶XD :jcdragon-xd:

----------


## 虛羽．天祈

碎風你好~~~~~((話說我在FB某處友看過你呢XD     :jcdragon-tail-faster: 
很高興認識你~~~   :jcdragon-hi: 
((巧克力棒好吃耶   謝謝大大分享瞜XD ~~   :jcdragon-nod: 

((話說聊天室是有什麼不可告知的秘密嗎 :jcdragon-shock:

----------


## 有醬藍

> 貓..貓...貓咪耶~~!!!!
> (緊緊抱住選轉~~~
> 
> 阿...真失態..對不起U...U  因為天祈好像是狼樂園的第一隻貓咪唷>///<~~(小夏也是剛進不久地所以並不是很清楚..抱歉U...U)
> 
> 天祈你好~小獸名字叫做夏克~可以叫我小夏就好瞜~~狼樂園是一個充滿愛與溫暖的地方呢~天祈在這裡一定可以過得很幸福快樂的OwO(咦!?!?
> 
> 有空可以多多來聊天室唷~小夏相信天祈小夏相信一定可以很快的和大家混熟的~!


貓咪~是說有很幾隻哦~
但是很少出沒了說~(近乎沒有)

另外歡迎天祈~
是說FB是叫？
我FB叫有醬藍~
天祈可能看過我~

----------


## 艾力斯

歡迎 :jcdragon-hi: 我叫小艾

聊天室沒什麼可怕的啦 歡迎來聊天室跟我們聊天喔 :jcdragon-pu:

----------


## 狼の寂

天祈你好嗷~  
歡迎來到狼之樂園喔  :wuffer_howl: 

はじめまして
私はしんせつの狼の寂です。
どうぞ  よろしく お願いします    
咱只會一點日文，不過做些簡單的自我介紹倒還可以


天祈是隻可愛的貓呀~ 而且還會日文  >A<  (想撲抱的說www

天祈並不是樂園裡唯一的貓喔，其實貓族似乎還不少呢，不過多半是老獸，且神隱去了...  QWQ  (好可惜的...

但別難過吶，樂園裡的獸大家都是很熱情，很友善的
相信不久後你就能感受到狼網，群獸的熱情了    OWO

咱是寂狼，是隻外表看似冷酷，但其實是很溫柔，很熱情的一隻狼喔  > w <  (重新用中文介紹一次)
還有咱不會吃友獸的喔，所以請放心吧www  (不吃友獸不代表咱是素食狼喔... OAO
咱只喜歡跟友獸撒嬌和互動，包括撲抱舔蹭壓咬叼(?w


咱想，既然天祈都來到了這個獸的樂園了，怎麼能夠不到各個有趣的版面四處逛逛呢?

各個版面可是都充滿著驚喜啊w
裡面有著非常大量的資訊與有用的資源喔! 希望你能夠善加的利用

但在參與各版面的討論活動時，請記得遵守版規喔!
這是唯一需要注意的一點
相信只要遵循這個準則，你可以在狼網度過一段很愉快的時光

另外，天祈如果對於狼網，獸圈，或是什麼地方感到疑問，有問題的時候請儘管發問吶
如果咱們能夠幫助到你那當然是再好不過啦~

咱的廢話似乎太多了  XD

那麼咱在這裡先預祝天祈能夠在狼網玩得愉快喔w  :wuffer_laugh:  


以上

----------


## 黑倫

有貓戰士OwO
天祈你好~ 歡迎來到樂園
我是黑倫 叫我小倫就小行了
樂園有不少獸看過貓戰士
天祈無聊或有空可以來聊天室

----------


## 虛羽．天祈

有醬藍  小艾  寂狼  小倫  你們好唷~~~ 
有醬藍 貓咪果然都神隱了....   :jcdragon-tea: 
小艾 聊天室我會找時間去的XD :jcdragon-keke: 
寂狼  我會努力的OWO　而且寂狼日文比我厲害唷~~ ((找到打常日文的狼有種喜悅的感覺 :jcdragon-want: 
小倫 阿阿終於有獸發現我的大頭貼是貓戰士了((感動   我可是貓戰迷唷OWO :jcdragon-xd: 

之後我發現 我好像在FB(某社團)都看過各位呢XD((不過還沒加0.0

對了這是我的FB~ 元神力 (分身  p.s.因為本尊有圖照 :jcdragon-cry:

----------


## 血色玫瑰

哎呀呀(少在這邊學人啊....
hello 歡迎你來到狼樂
這裡是一個好地方哦
我叫玫瑰 狼族槍獸一隻
其實我跟你一樣 畫功零分(連線也畫得不好的這種ww
因此連獸設也想不到(??


聊天室啊....嘿嘿嘿，這是商業祕密哦 :jcdragon-shy2: 
需要自己去發掘哦(什麼意思....

好啦，說到這麼多了ww
希望我們日後可以在聊天室見 :jcdragon-lick:

----------


## 卡斯特

你好天祈，我是卡斯特，叫我卡滋就好了
歡迎來到狼樂，我也很喜歡貓戰士喔(還有熊行者和狗勇士(推
聊天室其實很好玩的，可以交到很多朋友~
再次歡迎來到狼之樂園owo

----------


## 萊洛克

天祈你好~~
我是萊洛克，叫我小洛就行了>_<!
歡迎來到樂園!
希望能在這裡跟大家相處愉快!

----------


## 虛羽．天祈

玫瑰 卡滋 小洛  你們好~~(XD) :jcdragon-hi: 
話說昨天有見過玫瑰了呢OWO  :jcdragon-spin1:  而且有玩KONAMI台OWO :jcdragon-want: 
熊行我要找時間看OWO :jcdragon-ahh: (((我這沒狗勇 OAQ
話說卡滋 我一開始以為這名是狀聲詞耶 :jcdragon-man:   因為看了夏克的簽名((以為是吃掉0.0  :jcdragon-eat: 
小洛我會的XDDD :jcdragon-nod:

----------


## Norya.Polaris

天祈你好哇OwO
我是花豹諾雅喔~
我們似乎在聊天室見過面了XDDD
總之很開心又來了一位貓科同伴喔＞w＜

----------


## 虛羽．天祈

諾雅好~~~~ :jcdragon-hi: 
　
貓科動物絕對大好!!!!!因為貓科無敵((時間))  :jcdragon-crazy: (重點誤
　
總之以後相處愉快囉~~(貓科動物的友誼   :jcdragon-lick:

----------


## 卡斯特

> 話說卡滋 我一開始以為這名是狀聲詞耶 因為看了夏克的簽名((以為是吃掉0.0


沒關係，只要記得我不能吃就好了(?

----------


## 悠輝夜

天祈你好/
我是悠輝夜,可以叫我小悠,請多多指教owo/
獸設的話我也沒有呢,不過沒關係,總有一天會出來的對吧/
最後,歡迎你來到狼之樂園!

----------


## 虛羽．天祈

> 沒關係，只要記得我不能吃就好了(?


我會記得的=w=



> 天祈你好/
> 我是悠輝夜,可以叫我小悠,請多多指教owo/
> 獸設的話我也沒有呢,不過沒關係,總有一天會出來的對吧/
> 最後,歡迎你來到狼之樂園!


阿  不就是X鼠阿~~ 
小悠 好久不見唷XD   :jcdragon-pounce: 
獸設目前在構思當中((雖然不會畫但不代表不能構思唷 也許以後就畫得出來了XDD  :jcdragon-nod-ebby: 

(我還是習慣叫倉X  :jcdragon-xd:  ((遭拖   都說出來了還消音

((不要打我OAQ

----------

